# Good Morning From Missouri



## RedHatRedNeck

-3 right now with a high of 12 today. I’m back to work off a 4-day weekend. Coffe is hot so help yourselves. Got to keep the wife happy so no boat projects this winter. Currently refinishing a dresser. Spent the weekend starting it and in the middle realized I needed to completely clean out and rearrange the garage. Stay warm out there.


----------



## jasper60103

Yea, I'm not a fan of winter. +1 now and 8 for the high today. 
I see most of the nation has experienced some colder (or winter) weather recently.


----------



## eshaw

jasper60103 said:


> Yea, I'm not a fan of winter. +1 now and 8 for the high today.
> I see most of the nation has experienced some colder (or winter) weather recently.


I thought I was reading MY forecast when I read this. I do a lot of small game hunting and know it's cold when the skinning knife tries to stick to my hand.


----------



## LDUBS

I will always appreciate the mild weather we have out west. It is mid 40's to high 50's in my neck of the woods. I got up to head for the lake but there was enough of a drizzle to make me stay at home. Those larger windshield boats with all that canvass look pretty good on rainy days.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

-6 this morning hot coffee really hits the spot right now.

I bet the weather is really nice out there on the West Coast right now.


----------



## water bouy

We were supposed to get 1-2" of snow which turned into 7" so far. The single digit temps last week are gone though. Don't fish much in the winter but those walleye tourneys on Pursuit Channel look like fun.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

-5 this morning and in the last two days we got 6" of snow.


----------



## richg99

Having spent the first 40 years in the Chicago area, I know about Winter. In fact, it was a particular Chicago Winter that drove me to Houston.

I know you brave Northern souls laugh, but around here ice and snow closed the schools and many businesses, too. 

It was laughable until I stepped out of my garage onto a patch of ice. I had to hang on and try to balance to keep from hitting the concrete this morning. Bah Humbug.

But, 70's by Sunday with a bit or rain. Looking forward to getting the tinny out. My BIL arrives on Monday or Tuesday. I am going to be "forced" to take him fishing a couple of times while he is here. Ha !


----------



## LDUBS

RedHatRedNeck said:


> -6 this morning hot coffee really hits the spot right now.
> 
> I bet the weather is really nice out there on the West Coast right now.




I wasn't going to say cause I don't want you guys to think I'm rubbing it in. But since you asked, it was 52 deg's about 9:30 this morning with a high in the mid 60's.


----------



## LDUBS

richg99 said:


> My BIL arrives on Monday or Tuesday. I am going to be "forced" to take him fishing a couple of times while he is here. Ha !



I have to take my boat out weekly just to keep the battery charged. :wink:


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

Heat wave of 17 here this mornin. Coffee is on help yourselves.


----------



## jasper60103

Yea, we're on a warming trend here after a long deep freeze. 26 now, but expect to hit upper 30s today, and looking good through the weekend!


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

Been a rough week all around. Found out Monday a buddy of mine from my hunting club passed in his sleep Sunday night. Found out today that one of my old band mates from oklahaoma who was getting really close to the big break with his new band was killed in a wreck in Ohio on Wednesday and another good friend is in stage 4 liver failure. Been a rough one all around. 

The buddy of mine from the huntin club was part of a big thread we have on our forum where we say good morning to everyone in missiouri but are also saying good morning to everyone. There’s a few of us who aren’t far from each other and a few who used to live in MO. 

Not really lookin for sympathy or anything but just explaining why I started this thread. If I have more than one to keep up with it helps me remember to update it all. And the reasoning for the coffee is he would always start his posts with the weather and saying he made a fresh pot of coffee for everyone. 

Thanks for humorin me.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

Late update for today been workin in the shop most of the mornin. Tryin to get this new shelf built.


----------



## LDUBS

Tipped my coffee cup to your earlier post. 

I'm about to hop in the car for a 6 hour drive down to Los Angeles to visit the kids and celebrate out youngest son's B-day.

Take care.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

Have fun with that. Honestly how is it driving in/around LA? Was in San Diego back in ‘13 and it was a nightmare.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

51 when the wife and I woke up today. Not sure what all today will have in store. Be shelf in shop about 75% complete. Hopefully will finish it and get shop fully organized tonight.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

53 here this mornin. Finally got my shop about 95% put back together yesterday. Wife wants to get a bunch a house cleaning done today. Gonna need coffee.


----------



## LDUBS

RedHatRedNeck said:


> Have fun with that. Honestly how is it driving in/around LA? Was in San Diego back in ‘13 and it was a nightmare.




It is a nightmare. Lots of cars driving incredibly fast with too many guys racing in and out of lanes like a slalom course. Even on the city streets people drive like maniacs. Creates too much stress for me. Then there are the traffic jams...

45 deg's here this morning when I got up.


----------



## LDUBS

Taking my Nissan Titan in to the dealer for brakes/rotors all around. I bought it in 2006. Odometer reads 86.5K. It still has the original brake pads. I've been getting them checked with every oil change. I finally decided I would just get it done with this oil change. I plan on keeping the truck for a long time. I hope the new ones last as long. 

Dealership office has a coffee machine. Think I'll grab a cup for the ride home.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

39 at the moment windy and startin to rain. Last day off with the wife before goin back into work tomorrow. 

Man I can’t imagine driving through LA. My 2012 ram is about to hit 100k. Everything but tires and upper spark plugs and battery all original. It was manufactured in Nov of 2011. Seems to be doin pretty good. Not sure if it’ll be a forever truck once paid off or if it will get traded for something with a little more power. Only has the 4.7 not the hemi. Tows what I need it to for now.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

31’right now and windy as a summmbitch. Grab some coffee if ya want. I’m back to work today so probably need 3-4 pots today.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

Cold cold cold this morning. About 25-ish with a heavy layer of frost on the ground. Coffee is on help yourselves. Did a little bit of work in the shop last night. Gone one drawer sanded down on the dresser project then the neighbor stopped by and we kept shootin the bull till almost midnight so that's all the work that got done there.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

37 now gonna get up to 60. Coffee is on help yourselves.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

47 this mornin. Gonna be workin all weekend. Coffee is on help yourselves.

Sloppy Joes last night. Best version I've ever had. Made enough to feed the wife and I last night and each have a lunch packed to take to work.

1# ground beef
1/2 green bell pepper (diced)
1C marinara sausce
1T soy sausce
1T mustard

Fry diced pepper until tender. Add beef and brown. Strain grease. Add marinara, soy sausce, and mustard. Stir and cook until done.

Prep time: <5 min
Cook time: 10-15 min


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

No clue on the temp but it was a nice day. Spent it judging individual drill competitions for jrotc kids.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

Didn’t forget just a long work day. In St. Louis until tomorrow. Hope all had a good day.


----------



## LDUBS

RedHatRedNeck said:


> Didn’t forget just a long work day. In St. Louis until tomorrow. Hope all had a good day.




Thanks. I've been battling a monster of a cold. I think I'm finally getting over it. Colds just seem to knock me off my feet. Mrs Ldubs says I need to suck it up. Weather here is bright and sunny.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

Up at it before 0500. It’s range day. Time to make things go bang. Coffee is on help yourselves.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

Wrecked work trailer today. Not a good one so far.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

Another long day of work. Didn’t get back until 2200 last night. 4 hour wait on tires.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

Too dad gum early for this crap. Another range day. Works gettin busier than shit.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

In the 30s today. Coffee is on help yourselves. Gonna need it to stay warm.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

Coffee and snob help yourselves. Damn fuel injector went out in my truck and go figure 17k miles after warranty runs out. $309 isn’t too bad I guess. Lookin forward to the weekend off.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

Day off being spent cleaning the house and paying bills. Guess it’s about 30ish outside and windy.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

Had a terrible baking night last night as both attempts at baking bread went to shit. Changed out from the big ugly fish tank to a new small one for the 1 fish that’s still alive out of the 6 i started with. Got some other small things done last night. Need to get back on that dresser project at some point. Gonna be lazy today as it’s the last day off before 12-14 straight at work. In the 20s and windy as all get out today. Hope all have a good day.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

Right at 0 degrees outside today and snow still on the ground from yesterday. Glad I went out and shoveled the driveway as wood as it quit yesterday. H the time I got out there the sun had already started to melt some of it turning it to ice. Supposed to get more tomorrow too. Hope the dealer is done with my truck today. Coffee is on help yourselves and have a good day.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

12 degrees out and high of 23. Supposed to get 1-3” of snow or more after noon. Coffee is on help yourselves. I’m gonna need it as today’s day 2 of 12-14 straight.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

Looks like we didn’t get a flurry a snow yesterday. Cold as shit this am.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

Well here’s to another day wondering if the govt will shut down and if I’ll be coming into work tomorrow. Oh wait I still go into work and may or may not be “on the clock”


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

Too damn early of a wake up this mornin. Coffee is on help yourselves. Range day 1 of 7 ov r the next 8 days today.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

Cold as hell at 16 and early as hell at 0430. Who the hells idea was it to make these range days like this. Oh yeah that would be me the HMFIC. UUgh. Coffee is on help yourselves.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

Cold and icy this mornin but hi ho hi ho off to work i go.


----------

